# tv lg 29" no enciende necesito circuito



## christian argentina (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola amigos,soy nuevo en el foro,soy de Argentina,tengo un tv lg de 29" modelo ct29q12ip traído de Ucrania, no me enciende nada, si alguien ya lo reparo alguna ves y me puede dar una mano se lo agradezco muchisimo, también necesitaría el circuito.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jona (Ago 16, 2007)

hola
no tengo el circuito,pero deberias de colocar el numero de chasis ya que muchas veces son parecidos a otros televisores, te comento que si no enciende debe tener problemas en la fuente o en el micro.
revisa si le llega tension al capacitor de la primaria,el mas grande,como para saber que llegue tensiones a el mismo.
saludos


----------



## christian argentina (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola,gracias por responder,tengo la tension del +b en 140v pero no me arranca el flyback y el flyback esta bien,porq esta probado,el chasis es el MC993A
mucha gracias saludos


----------



## christian argentina (Sep 5, 2007)

Estimados:logre reparar el tv, era un capacitor poliester q estaba abierto,ahora el problema q tengo es q funciona 10 segundos aprox. y se apaga,c uando funciona se ve perfecto,solamente en blanco y negro pero eso es por la norma q es PAL-B 
No se cual sera el problema q se me apaga,si alguno me puede dar algun dato,muchas gracias otra ves.


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Sep 29, 2007)

En dónde estaba ubicado el capa dañado? puede que en esa etapa esté el problema. José L.


----------

